# Hackberry Leaves



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

My dogs just love to eat the leaves of young volunteer hackberry trees (under 4 ft tall). The leaves don't make my dogs vomit like grass does and they don't eat them when their stomachs are upset. They just seem to enjoy them.

I have a German Wirehaired Pointer (10 yrs), Yellow Lab (11 yrs) and a German Wiredhaired Pointer x Yellow Lab cross (4 months - and not offspring of the other two). All three of them will actively search out hackberry leaves to eat - even if the hackberries are in between other plants.

I did a google search and found other dogs owners reporting the same behavior with their dogs eating hackberry leaves? Anybody know why they choose hackberries?


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

Probably tastes good. Dogs are opportunistic carnivores and will eat things even though nutritionally they don't need them.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That is strange...our whole grove is made up of mostly Hackberry trees...the horses like to grab and eat the leaves but the dogs never showed an interest.


----------

